# Move over Ghost here comes the Nagar Viper



## alblancher (Dec 7, 2010)

According to Yahoo news the Bhut Jolokia (Ghost) pepper is no longer the hottest chili pepper known to man.  The Nagar Viper comes in at 1,359,000 on the  Scoville scale.   The Ghost registers in at a measily 1,0001,304 Scovilles.  The Nagar Viper was developed by a British Chilli farmer.   Doing a bit more reading I found that the Ghost had been surpassed by the Infinity Chili (1,176,182 Scovilles) in September.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...s-hottest-pepper-is-hot-enough-to-strip-paint


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 7, 2010)

I assume these new peppers will be used for the good of mankind..... like dissolving nuclear waste! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Damn! I don't think I want to be in the same room with any of those three peppers, my max is a habanero... lol


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2010)

A little more of the same, I posted this late last week on a chile(pepper) forum.

 This is part of an article I just read this evening. Makes me wonder who will be the first in the USA to grow this pepper.

Yes, the Naga Viper, the latest claimant to the world's-hottest-pepper crown, outdistances its predecessor, the Bhut Jolokia, or "ghost chili," by more than 300,000 points on the famous Scoville scale of tongue-scorching chili hotness. Researchers at Warwick University testing the Naga Viper found that it measures 1,359,000 on the Scoville scale, which rates heat by tracking the presence of a chemical compound. In comparison, most varieties of jalapeño peppers measure in the 2,500 to 5,000 range -- milder than the Naga Viper by a factor of 270. Gerald Fowler developed the Naga Viper by cross-breeding three other very hot chili peppers. He used the Ghost Pepper (Bhut Joloika), Naga Morichi, and Trinidad Scorpion varieties to top the capsaicin charts.

Can it be true that the Bhut Jolokia had given up the ghost? Honestly, this might be one to watch. It's all good my friend.


----------



## eman (Dec 7, 2010)

I think that i read that the military is allready looking at how it can be used as a weapon.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 7, 2010)

What could you possible use those peppers for if they are that hot?


----------



## alblancher (Dec 7, 2010)

I read the same thing but I don't know why the military would be looking at a particular pepper.  The oil is 16,000,000 scovilles and I believe can be synthesized.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 7, 2010)

Possible military use:  Dry them out, powderize then scatter the dust around the battlefield via airborne vehicle.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2010)

I love super hot myself but there's a point where i'ts just stupid. It just burns after a certain point with no flavor.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Possible military use:  Dry them out, powderize then scatter the dust around the battlefield via airborne vehicle.


Ditto to what Dave said...The only thing I could think of as a use would be in making hot sauce it would require less peppers to make the sauce hot...


----------

